# HP lap top, dead when booting up. After downloading itunes/V



## Graeme Edwards (8 Jun 2009)

Hi guys,

I was helping my mum last night add Vuze the download site and then itunes for her new ipod. Vuze seemed fine and worked no problems.
When adding itunes from apple.com we downloaded to documents, then ran installer from there. All seemed well until it asked to reboot to put the changes into place. We did this,but when it went to reboot it went black with white writing, saying new hardware or software has caused a failure/problem ( im drawing on memory here ). Basically said we had to load windows disc and do this and that. I tried all sorts of options all resulted in the above over and over again. I couldn't even do the F5 trick and start in safe mode, it did even get that far. About 10 seconds into reboot it stops and theres nothing we can do.
She got it as part of a mobile phone deal and had no backup as such, well thats what she says to me. She canceled her insurance on it anyway.

Has anyone got any help they can offer? Where to take it, who to ring, or buttons to press?

Many thanks in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## milla (8 Jun 2009)

Graeme

It's F8 not F5 to get into safe mode.
If thta doesn't work try booting the laptop with the windows disk or rescue disk (option given to create first time laptop was run) and re-installing / repairing from there.
If no joy then regardless of having insurance or not you should still have got a warranty with it (min 1yr usually 2) return to resaller.

hope this helps


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Jun 2009)

Thanks milla,

I couldn't remember exactly what F it was. Needless to say non of them made any difference.
According to my mother, there was no back up disc with it. Just a box with the laptop and some paper work. There where options to load from the CD, but without one of those I was stumped. I wasn't sure what I was suppose to be looking for to get any progress.

Cheers.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jun 2009)

If you use the recovery disc you will loose all the info you have on the laptop as it will format the hard drive.
Best bet is to use a "live cd" with windows PE, which boots windows straight from a CD and then allows you to save all the information to CD/DVD or an external HDD and then you can format the computer with Windows again.

If you don't have any of the discs let me know and I will sort you something out, or bring it over to my place and I will sort it out for you


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Jun 2009)

Thanks Paulo,

I/we/she has no disk at all, so that is where we are stuck. 
Ill get intouch once ive spoken to her mate, 

Many thanks.


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jun 2009)

if you dont get any joy with the F8 then give us a shout graeme. will be down the road in bretton this week apart from tomorrow if youve got any days off or could i pop after work depending on which day


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jun 2009)

Try all the 'F's' my compac has a built in backup disk (under a separate hard disk partition), think its under F11, it does wipe and reinstall everything but you'd get the computer back.

Why didn't I get an Ipod...? 

Sam


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. Ill try the F8, but im pretty sure ive done that with no avail.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> if you dont get any joy with the F8 then give us a shout graeme. will be down the road in bretton this week apart from tomorrow if youve got any days off or could i pop after work depending on which day



Cheers Stue, I may take you up on that, ill give you a ring if i need your help.

Cheers.


----------

